# Would you like to live in Middle Earth?



## Turin (Jan 30, 2003)

I was wondering who would rather live in Midde Earth than our world. Thats probably a stupid question oh well.


----------



## Éomond (Jan 31, 2003)

I dream, I pray, I wish about almost every minute of the day I lived in Middle-earth. There'd be things I miss alot and be hard but eventually I'd go. I wish there'd be such a thing where I could travel back and forth between here and ME


----------



## Niniel (Jan 31, 2003)

Yes of course! I'd love to....


----------



## Turin (Jan 31, 2003)

It would be sweet if there was a portal between Middle Earth and our world. I'd want it to go to a time before the events of LOTR before the elves left.


----------



## Eliot (Jan 31, 2003)

Living in Middle-earth would be awesome!! I would really like to live either in Rohan or Gondor.


----------



## Lasgalen (Jan 31, 2003)

If I could be an Elf, then I would rather live in Middle-Earth. As a human, however, I think I will stick to our world unless I could just go for a visit and then come back. Farming etc is hard work and I am too used to modern conveniences.

-Lasgalen


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jan 31, 2003)

YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES

Id make Myself a nice home up in Angmar... Oo!! no! The Iron Hills! I love those hills! Theryre just out ther, and circular. It'd make a fine hider of Gondolin II. Or Ceren-Dûn II...?


----------



## Glorfindels Gal (Feb 1, 2003)

I would love to live in Rivendell. I fell in love with that place in The Hobbit, and even if it meant leaving everything in this world behind i would, although I would leave some things with a heavy heart.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Feb 1, 2003)

Guided by both the book and the movies, I'd say I'd most like to live in: Lothlorien, Rivendell, The Shire, The Grey Havens.
The human kingdoms are too much like our own world to really make me want to live there.


----------



## Hobbit-GalRosie (Feb 1, 2003)

I actually don't think I would, although I kind of _do_ to some extent. I think God put me right here for a reason, and no fantasy world can take the place of certain wonderful people here.


----------



## *Lady Arwen* (Feb 1, 2003)

I would love to live in Middle Earth! Rivendell, Lothlorien, Grey Havens, The Shire....


----------



## xime i love OB (Feb 1, 2003)

i loved to live in the middle earth !
in rivendell! and there i can meet my love lol!!!legolas and fght all those batles, riding horses loking at all those amzing lands kngs, humans, elves , wow can u imagine u never get bored!!
bye


----------



## 33Peregrin (Feb 1, 2003)

YEEEESSSSSSSSSS!!!!! If I could wish for one thing it would be to live in Middle Earth. I would leave everything here behind without a second thought. Actually, I would miss a few. Especially a few people. One in particular... And I guess we couldn't read the book there. I would still go! I would rather even be in Mordor than here (Probably). I often daydream about living in the Shire... I go to the rivers or go tramping throught the Shire... I talk to one of Sam's children... Frodo lad of course. Mushrooms!
Also, I would love to go to Lothlorien. I could live in peace there forever. 
Luckily for me, I dream of being there everynight. I have problems just as I do here. But they are much more interesting than here.
But that's not ALL I think about.


----------



## Glorfindels Gal (Feb 2, 2003)

Hehe...I am going to be really fussy here and say "xime i love OB" you wouldnt meet Legolas that often in Rivendell...You would be better off in Mirkwood methinks! Me on the other hand, i would meet my love in Rivendell hehe


----------



## Orric (Feb 4, 2003)

Yes. Of course. Definitely. I could go on... Wouldn't it be awesome if you went to Middle Earth after death? Then you wouldn't need a portal between worlds because you would already have one (of sorts).


----------



## lotrfan_15 (Feb 4, 2003)

I think it would be awesome to live in Middle Earth, and I think the best place would definetly be Rivendell.... I've loved that place since I read the first book!!! Also.. I'd get to see Legolas!


----------



## chaos (Feb 6, 2003)

Yes!!!! I would go in a second and regret leaving nothing behind here.


----------



## Eriol (Feb 6, 2003)

Those of you who would like to visit Middle-Earth can read this fascinating account:

http://www.amazonsystems.co.uk/pony/pp.htm 

I trust you will find it as interesting as I did...


----------



## Emowyn (Feb 6, 2003)

I every tolkein fan where to arrive in ME as a diffrent person and make up each of the races, the whole of middle-earth would be full. for those who do not understand that. There are so many fans of tolkiens work, that in a sense, ME already exists....


----------



## Turin (Feb 6, 2003)

Maybe I should invent a portal to middle earth and not let anyone else use it.


----------



## LordOfMoria (Feb 8, 2003)

I think the journeys alone would be awesome... Too bad this world didnt have wied supernatural things like ME does. Like trolls elves dwarfs. (well we got those)


----------



## ??? (Feb 8, 2003)

I'd love to live in Middle Earth. Probally in Rivendell or Mirkwood!


----------



## Ascamaciliel (Feb 8, 2003)

I would go to Middle Earth in a heartbeat. Preferably Rivendell, because I always loved reading about it. It sounded so beautiful and pure


----------



## Courtney (Feb 8, 2003)

I hope my calculus test has questions that are this easy!!! YES YES YES!!! I would love to go to Middle Earth... so are you selling tickets?


----------



## Turin (Feb 8, 2003)

I'll sell tickets once I finish building the portal.


----------



## Frodorocks (Feb 9, 2003)

I wouldn't really want to live in Middle Earth. There's too much here in Earth that I love and would miss too much. If you stop and think about it, this world's a really lovely place. That doesn't mean that I wouldn't want to visit or have portals to Middle Earth, other planets, or Through the Looking Glass though.


----------



## LordOfMoria (Feb 9, 2003)

Its all just a fantasy and i can bet that once someone would go to middle Earth (If they really could) Would be so scared having 10,000 Uruk-Hai's staring down at them!!!!!


----------



## Turin (Feb 10, 2003)

So bring an Ak-47 when you go.


----------



## Ascamaciliel (Feb 11, 2003)

lmao, at Turin.


----------



## Emowyn (Feb 11, 2003)

I'd be in Lorien faster than you can say elf!


----------



## Turin (Feb 13, 2003)

I'd go to Mirkwood and then to Lorien and then to Rivendell and then all the other places(except Mordor).


----------



## Frodorocks (Feb 13, 2003)

I'd like to go to mordor after the War of the Rings and heal the land and make everything green and thriving again.


----------



## Turin (Feb 13, 2003)

Was it ever green and thiving?


----------



## Frodorocks (Feb 14, 2003)

I don't know. I guess it was, once. Long before the evil crept into the land.


----------



## Turin (Feb 14, 2003)

I thought Morgoth dwelt in the land before souron did, I might be wrong.


----------



## Frodorocks (Feb 14, 2003)

Yeah, but before Morgorth wasn't it a nice place, like Ithilien(most certainly not spelled right)


----------



## Thror (Feb 15, 2003)

it sure would be neat to visit some places like Menegroth, Minas Tirith, the Shire, the Battle Plain of Dagorlad, just to see the places where all Tolkiens stories took place. It would be more like a tourist attraction for me. But i don't think that i would want to live there.


----------



## Evenstar373 (Feb 16, 2003)

*Yesss!!!!!!!!!*

I would to live in Middle Earth. I would like to live in eather Rivnendell,Mirkwood or the Shire!!!!!It would be even better
if I could be a elf & live there


----------



## Turin (Feb 16, 2003)

Welcome to the forum Evenstar373.


----------



## xime i love OB (Feb 26, 2003)

Glorfindels Gal: maybe i could meet him if he goes to give the anoncment of gollum!lol
or maybe not but i dont care if i meet legolas , can u omagine meet the elves?, ok perhaps im obsess with the elves what about the dwarves or meet aragorn?
hehe ok i dont know it just willl be cool}!


----------



## Evenstar373 (Feb 27, 2003)

Thank you!!!


----------



## xime i love OB (Feb 27, 2003)

Thror 

Evenstar373 

welcome to bought of u!


----------



## Elendil3119 (Feb 27, 2003)

I dunno about actually living in ME, but it would be so completely AWESOME to visit! (maybe for a few thousand years ) There's just so much here I couldn't leave behind, including a lot of technology, my family, friends...I could make a long list!


----------



## KL70 (May 6, 2004)

*If you could live in Middle Earth,what would you do,or most want to get up to?*

If you were able to (temporarily, or even permanently) reside in Middle Earth, what would be the wittiest, coolest (serious or humorous) thing/s that you’d most enjoy getting up to, or doing there in your view.

If this has been discussed here before, please give a link.


----------



## Confusticated (May 6, 2004)

1) Go to Bag End and have tea with Bilbo.

2) Visit Rivendell to speak with the elves. Hear some awesome songs and tales, and ask questions about ancient history.


----------



## Inderjit S (May 6, 2004)

> 3) Wild sex with Gildor Inglorion.



LAUGHING MY ARCHAIC WORD FOR DONKEY OFF! HAHAHA! Good for you Nom, to vent your true feelings is a great thing indeed.

   

1) Have a chat with the Elves in Rivendell.
2) Build a toilet.
3) Go to Gondor.
4) Use a short skirt and hair extensions, as well as a fake moustache, to seduce Faramir.
5) Kill Faramir and use a fake moustache, tight-fitting jeans, a six pack, and a bottle of diet coke to seduce Éowyn.
6) Have many children with Éowyn. Huzzah!

No, really, I think it would be cool to talk the Elves about the real history of Arda and about all the F.A and S.A stuff. I would also get to know the different peoples of Middle-Earth. I would like to go to Harad and Rhûn too, and explore the countryside.


----------



## grendel (May 6, 2004)

If I were just visiting, I would share a doobie with Tom Bombadil.

If I were to take up residence in Middle-Earth, I would be a beer brewer, somewhere near the Shire... so I would be assured of a steady custom!


----------



## 33Peregrin (May 7, 2004)

Well, the very first thing I would do would be to go find Frodo. I would stay in the Shire, because that's where I think I'd fit in best. One day I would definitely go see Elves, Rivendell, and especially Lothlorien. I would want to visit Minas Tirith and Edoras, but not for too long.


----------



## Aglarband (May 7, 2004)

33Peregrin said:


> Well, the very first thing I would do would be to go find Frodo. I would stay in the Shire, because that's where I think I'd fit in best. One day I would definitely go see Elves, Rivendell, and especially Lothlorien. I would want to visit Minas Tirith and Edoras, but not for too long.


The name suits you well, Peregrin did all those things. 

I would go visit the dwarves of the Iron Hills, because they rock, go to lake town, cuz it sounds interesting, and then probably visit edoras, minas tirith and isenguad and see what the ents have been doing there.


----------



## Ireth Telrúnya (May 8, 2004)

I'd definitely go to visit Lothlorien before Galadriel and Celeborn had to leave. 
And I'd really would like to say hello to the Strider!
I'd also visit the Inn at Bree...and of course, Minas Tirith!

Then I'd beg Galadriel to take me with her to the Undying lands, since I couldn't bear to see the land without Strider!!!!


----------



## Wolfshead (May 27, 2004)

I'd explore a bit first, have some banter with random Middle-earth inhabitants. Probably eat a lot (various feasts and whatnot), and then probably get some military training with the rangers of the north. None of that gun nonsense for me


----------



## Eledhwen (May 27, 2004)

I'd take the path that leads from my front gate .....

... and visit the inns along the way ...

... sample some bacon and mushrooms at The Maggotts' ...

... repose awhile at Rivendell, feasting on song ...

... hear the merry bells of Dale and visit the King Under the Mountain ...

... look out over the sea to the West and mourn the drowned lands ...

... visit the garden of Isengard ...

... and the glittering caves ...

... for starters, anyway!


----------



## Wolfshead (May 27, 2004)

And then in the afternoon you could relax, satisfied you'd had a productive morning


----------



## Eledhwen (May 27, 2004)

Yes, I'm just a bucket-and-spade tourist at heart!


----------



## Wolfshead (May 28, 2004)

Certainly. Once you'd got all the boring sight-seeing stuff out of the way, you'd just relax by the pool at the new Rivendell Leisure Complex  Actually, that's a good point - if we could go to Middle-Earth whenever we wanted, it would, in no time at all, become full of tourist attractions. I can just imagine guided tours around Gondor, and a Forge Your Own Ring Experience opening in Mordor...


----------



## Eledhwen (May 29, 2004)

What, you mean like New Zealand?


----------



## Wolfshead (May 29, 2004)

Haha  Yes, like New Zealand. It's not that bad yet, though, is it? I was hoping to go there for a few months after I finish university (in about 4 years or so), because it's not so dissimilar to here, but less urbanised.


----------



## Eledhwen (May 29, 2004)

Yes, it isn't all fake hobbit holes! Lonna, a TTFer, has fallen in love with the place. I hope the LotR connection (ie: the associated tourism and immigration) doesn't spoil it before you can get there.


----------



## Wolfshead (May 30, 2004)

I hope it doesn't. The plan is to go out there and work on some large sheep farm for a few months, and taking time to explore the country. You see, I live on a croft just now, and working with sheep is something I'm actually pretty good at. That's frightening, actually - I want to study history, but the job I can do best is sheperding! Erk  

Anyway, it's a lovely country with so many different types of scenery, and I can't wait to go  I've got a couple of mates whose older brothers have been and they both enjoyed it. But got to get through university first 

Oh, and who was that person when they were on the forum?


----------



## Ol'gaffer (May 30, 2004)

Depending on what Age is going on when I go there, I'd do the following on the third age.

...become a mercenary
...travel to rivendell
...listen to the elven wisdom
...help the fellowship
...travel to rohan
...seduce Eowyn
...fight in the greatest battles of that age
...(if I survive) travel across the plains to the Gray Havens
...bid farewell to the elves leaving
...then go and take over Rivendell


----------



## greypilgrim (Jun 12, 2004)

1. Go golfing with Gandalf...and ask for magical "birdies"
2. Hang out with elves
3. Smoke Old Toby with Bilbo
4. Sex with an elf hottie!!
5. Bring a bunch of modern-day weapons back, and totally take over the world!


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jun 12, 2004)

Oh lord. Well for starters, I'd deffinately want to be an Elf, so I can do everything without ever dying.

Then I'd prevent my kin from leaving Middle Earth, because I really dislike the fact that the Elves have to leave.

Then I'd go to every single location on the map


----------



## Nkenobi (Jun 14, 2004)

I think I would head to Minus Tirith and check the place out... then with a small group of friends... go run off into the wilderness and explore :/


----------



## greypilgrim (Jun 14, 2004)

BlackCaptain I love ur avatar! 

I'd bring: A battleship, machine guns, grenades, mortars, and sniper rifles there!

other things I'd get upto...

Talk to some ents...
Visit Minas Tirith...
Spend alot of time in the Shire...
Eat stew in the green dragon hehehe...
Go to the Undying Lands!


----------



## Garwen (Jul 6, 2004)

Oh yes. I love reading the books just so I can go there. Too bad that one really cant actually go.


----------



## Turin (Jul 7, 2004)

Woah! I forgot I started this thread! I seem to be doing that a lot recently .


----------



## tapisthelord (Feb 2, 2015)

I would love to live in the shire. That is a dream I have had for many years. Maybe someday an extremely immersive video game setup/headset/room will make that dream possible. That technology might only be a couple of decades away. I would just love to be a hobbit in the shire, with some adventuring and moving about and things.


----------



## Starbrow (Feb 3, 2015)

Or maybe you could move to New Zealand and find the Shire movie sets.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Feb 3, 2015)

I'd want to explore the forests and Elven domains, and go east past Mordor to explore. Maybe even go to the southern continent and check it out.


----------



## 1stvermont (Jul 5, 2017)

Turin said:


> I was wondering who would rather live in Midde Earth than our world. Thats probably a stupid question oh well.




Bag end. A distant second would be lothlorien.


----------



## Rohirrim (Oct 31, 2017)

I would love to visit the mountain foothills and uplands of Gondor, see the faded splendor of Rivendell, although it may be a bit quite and of course spend some time sampling the fine ales to be found in the Shire Inns.


----------



## Jorgz (Nov 6, 2017)

Yes love to live in the shire!!!!!!!!


----------

